# 3 weeks post lobectomy



## cmaxwell1 (Feb 24, 2012)

feel great, been hiking and jogging alot. Just thought id share incase anyones nervous about surgery. i felt bad for about 10 days after surgery but now feel abolutely fine


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That's wonderful! Thanks for the update. Glad to hear things are going so well.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cmaxwell1 said:


> feel great, been hiking and jogging alot. Just thought id share incase anyones nervous about surgery. i felt bad for about 10 days after surgery but now feel abolutely fine


Very excellent! Plan on feeling even finer as it takes about 18 months for "total" body healing!


----------

